# Need recommendation for a stable ROM (not for me!)



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi,

I just purchased a used Droid X to replace my mom's OG droid. I read as much as I could on rooting the DX and all that jazz (completely different coming from an HTC by the way... holy hell and I am sorry).

I have already rooted the Droid X, installed boot strap... etc. 

Made a backup using recovery.

I searched the forum for "most reliable ROM" and came up with rubix 2.0

I flashed it through recovery and ended up stuck at the boot motorola logo.

Panicked and stressful I have to say! WTF! Now I understand why it sucks so much to have a locked bootloader. You CAN'T boot into recovery to flash your back up! Well at least I couldn't. I tried the home button, search button boot up method and didn't work. I was getting worried....

After reading more... I SBF'd it which is a completely new thing to me. It ended up being easy but it's really lame coming from the Incredible and Thunderbolt. Again, I now feel your pain! 

Anyways, I really DO NOT want to go through that again. Do you have any idea how hard it was to find a downloadable SBF file due to the megaupload shutdown!!!! I have just re-rooted after using the SBF file found here: http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/06...-sbf-released/

So after all that I am just going to ask.

What is the most reliable ROM and what SBF file do I have to download to be compatible with it??? 

Remember... this is for my mom... I need a reliable, stable, bug free ROM. This ROM will likely be the one she will use indefinitely so please choose one that is as stable as can be. 

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I will suggest you look into Liberty3 v2.0 I like other roms but i will say i always go back to liberty for the stability and battery life is amazing. You will not be dissapointed. People will try to get you to use an ICS rom like encounterICS or MIUI iCS but in all honesty they are still buggy. They are fast and definitely for the everyday flasher bit for your mom, liberty is a must. 
I hope this helped. Make sure to do some research as well on the sbf. I heard it is called something else now but i haven't sbf'd in a long time.

Good luck =D
You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

Haha.. I've done enough learning for tonight.

I still dont truly understand sbf's (if someone can enlighten me what the acronym stands for) but it seems its just like RUU for HTC's. Pretty much bringing it back to stock out of the box. It's usually the last resort fix or if you need to send it into Verizon.

Thanks for the recommendation. I'll give it a try.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Well all you really need to do is make sure you sbf back to .602 or .604 gingerbread. Yes sbf is bringing the phone back to stock out of the box. In this page of discussions where you have started this thread their is a sbf section for droid X that explains it a little more and has downloads. Not sure if you have been their yet but if not then check it out. As for Liberty I am pretty sure you will not be disappointed. It really isn't too bad but I am wondering why you couldn't get past the logo when you flashed apex? I will say be very careful with what version of Gingerbread you are on. If you are below .602 like .340 then you need to upgrade your phone to .602 If you have a new Droid X then you should be safe or if you have recently updated to the current stock rom for the Droid X then you should be safe but always check. .602 or .604 is what all roms are running on now for anything DX. So if you were on froyo or a later build of gingerbread than the rubix 2.0 would have messed up or if you are updated and found a later build of Rubix that was on froyo, then that would do the same.

Check your Gingerbread version and if you need to sbf make sure to sbf back to .602 or .604 then I would check the rom version to make sure it lines up. Most of the roms if not all on rootzwiki should be updated but some old links may still be floating around, so be careful. Besides that you should have a successful flash. I don't know your experience with recent phones but the droid X takes a little while to boot the first time after a data and cache wipe to line everything up.

Edit - I believe I found your problem. you got an old version of Rubix and if I am correct you tried to flash froyo on to gingerbread which is a no no. Rubix newest is Rubix 0.4 for gingerbread. Your Droid X is most likely updated to gingerbread .602/604 so be sure to get a rom compatible with that or stick with flashing Liberty haha. Liberty3 v2.0 is safe for you to flash. If you need more help, then please do not hesitate to ask! =D


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Quoted from my response on XDA:
That SBF is perfect for the newest roms.
The DX is on .605...but the kernel doesn't change at all so there is literally no change if you accept the OTA or not.

Stable GB Rom...
I haven't messed around with 1st init (blur based) for a long time...so I can't say for certain.
But as far as 2nd init goes...
I'd choose MIUI.
She'll love it.
Actually, I flashed MIUI to my mom's X (who is completely tech-retarded) and she has been on it for a good 3-4 months now...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11858-rom...rge-while-off/

The newest build includes a working "boot menu" that can get you into CWM from a power-off state if you ever need it.

Also...
Once you flash...
I'd HIGHLY recommend using said bootmenu to set her overclocking speeds / cpu governor.

I assume she won't be to worried about speed...
So I'd either underclock her a tad...
Or leave her at stock.
But be sure to set the CPU governor to "SmartassV2"
The phone sleeps like a champ.
Literally the second you turn the screen off...the phone sleeps...and stays asleep until a notification/screen is turned on.
FANTASTIC battery life due to this.
I mean...stellar battery.

Also, it's VERY stable.
No bugs what-so-ever...

My signature also has a DX specific rom install tutorial if you'd like a refresher on the DX.

_________________

SBF...
Not sure what it stands for...
But that's exactly correct.
Stock-out-of-the-box maker uppers.
They also update your kernel from froyo/gingerbread wherever applicable.


----------



## ShogunWithAShotgun (Oct 12, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> Edit - I believe I found your problem. you got an old version of Rubix and if I am correct you tried to flash froyo on to gingerbread which is a no no. Rubix newest is Rubix 0.4 for gingerbread. Your Droid X is most likely updated to gingerbread .602/604 so be sure to get a rom compatible with that or stick with flashing Liberty haha. Liberty3 v2.0 is safe for you to flash. If you need more help, then please do not hesitate to ask! =D


Correct! That's exactly what I did. I usually wouldn't make such a noob mistake but the whole sbf thing really messed with my head.

Much more things to look out for with the Droid X. It's very enlightening to go through the process of a locked bootloader. I'm pretty experienced at rooting HTC phones but the Droid X is a whole notha beast!

I've already flashed liberty and it seems like it went quiet well. I am honestly amazed by the customization of it! The dev did a wonderful job. Makes me want to get a Motorola. Haha... It's late so ill have to mess around on it some more tomorrow. So far so good though.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

ShogunWithAShotgun said:


> Correct! That's exactly what I did. I usually wouldn't make such a noob mistake but the whole sbf thing really messed with my head.
> 
> Much more things to look out for with the Droid X. It's very enlightening to go through the process of a locked bootloader. I'm pretty experienced at rooting HTC phones but the Droid X is a whole notha beast!
> 
> I've already flashed liberty and it seems like it went quiet well. I am honestly amazed by the customization of it! The dev did a wonderful job. Makes me want to get a Motorola. Haha... It's late so ill have to mess around on it some more tomorrow. So far so good though.


Glad you got it running. If you have a bit more time with the phone, I'd like to throw in my hay with some recommendations:

Liberty 3 is good, but if you are going to be staying on Blur I would give Vortex a shot. While I've never used it (I hate Gingerblur too much) I've heard nothing but rave reviews. I have used Liberty rather extensively in the past, and while enjoyable it is slightly unstable, especially with some root apps. For example, toggling the wireless tether will work, but when you toggle it off you will lose your 3G until a reboot. Trivial annoyances, but annoyances nonetheless.

If you want customization and stability I would agree with Jubakuba on MIUI (using the latest DefX build) My mother has an X as well and I'm more or less in charge of doing any root work when I'm around her phone. When she saw my X running MIUI she wanted it immediately. Just the customization and built-in features are amazing ( built-in torch on the lockscreen should be on every ROM!) At the time, which was about 3 months ago, I was leery to do it because it was slightly instable and missing some key features she needed (such as infrastructure tethering). The only thing that is missing from the latest build with patches (infrastructure) is HDMI-out. If she doesn't use that I would highly recommend giving it a shot. I honestly find myself with better battery life and stability than stock would ever give me, or Liberty for that matter. I have went at least two weeks on previous builds of DefX with no rebooted or FC, and it has simply only gotten better.

Just my two cents.
Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Miui defx is the way to go

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I will say miui defx has amazing customization and vortex is amazing as well! Good suggestions guys =D for me vortex and liberty are similar but liberty for me has more customization and better battery life. Besides that they are extremely similar. Also if you run vortex or liberty you will want their apps. Liberty has rom toolbox and liberty customizer which are both amazing. Regardless of running liberty you will want rom toolbox. Vortex also has an app i think called vortex toolbox.

Although i will say all these suggestions are a little more than what your mom may use unless she is an android rooting fan haha.

Miui is crazy customizable and lots of fun but i never found a stable build but i never kept up with the gingerbread miui, I have been following the iCS builds of miui. So it may be more stable. Like i said just do you own research and gain an opinion on what you like to see. Have fun =D

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------

